# Italian Aree di Sosta (Aires) safety



## trevandsheila (May 1, 2005)

We will be travelling down to Italy in a couple of weeks time (using routes suggested in other topics) and are hoping to spend a 4 or 5 weeks travelling down the West Coast and then taking it from there. Maybe going to the Italian Lakes and then into Croatia or Austria (we toured southern Germany last year. As the mood takes us as we have 3 months away.

I've bought Camping Cheques as I understand sites are generally pretty expensive, so that's fine till the end of June. Does anyone have experience of the wild camping situation (using Aires) which we've done through France and Germany finding them usually well located and feeling safe - is it the same in Italy?

The other reason for not staying in Italy in July/ August is it's too 'ot, and we suspect very busy

Any tips would be much appreciated.

Thanks Trevor


----------

